# Bittern Bonanza Day



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi All

Yesterday turned out to be a real treat for a few of us lucky enough to be in the hide at the Bittern watch point on the Lee valley. In 5 hours of watching, we managed around fifteen sightings from three or four birds.

There is a Bittern in the second photo honest !

Definitely my best Bittern watching day ever, and only 20 mins from home.:wink2:

Steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Nice pics Steve. 

Reminds me of the time we were at slapton sands ccc site in Devon about 5 years ago; we walked down the hill to the ley in the evening, intending to go on to the beach. I took the binoculars with me and stopped by the bridge and spotted this big bird coming in and settling in the reeds. A guy on the bridge was getting all excited about it, so I asked what it was, he said a bittern. Oh, said I , they're quite rare aren't they? He said definitely so. (Or words to that effect!). I looked it up later and realised how lucky we were to see it!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Mike. You certainly did have a very lucky day. I have never just run into one on the hoof like that so to speak, only at country parks and nature reserves. The Lee valley is only about 10 miles away from London, and is known locally as 'London's Lung', which makes it even more remarkable to think these birds are so close to the capital. They are only overwintering birds and do not breed there.

Steve


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You are so lucky. I have been going to Leighton Moss RSPB reserve in Lancashire for years now. Heard bitterns several times but never seen one there. Last year managed to catch a glimse of one just a mile from our house in some reed beds by a canal. It was just passing through in winter so did not stay long.

Trevor


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Trevor

Keep at it mate. I have spent a full day in a hide waiting for a Bittern to show up before now. All I got for my efforts was an iced up body at the end of the day. I do put the hours in for them, but sometimes I get lucky and see one in the first 5 mins. 

They reckon the hide at the Lee Valley country park is probably the best place in Europe to watch and study Bitterns. It is a small reed bed and at very close range to the hide, which makes it ideal.

Edit.. We actually see a Bittern go to roost and make it's platform (bed) for the night, which none of us in the hide at the time had ever seen before. That was a bonus for sure.

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

And I spied this chap last Sunday:smile2:, upto no good he was:grin2::wink2:

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have Little Egrets here by the dozen sometimes, here they are call Seidenreiher, (Silk Herron), they are beautiful. We have never photograph them, must try next time they come.
Jan


----------



## stealthmode (Sep 27, 2015)

Chigman said:


> And I spied this chap last Sunday:smile2:, upto no good he was:grin2::wink2:
> 
> Steve


 These are beautiful images and to see the heron like this almost as if he is getting ready to lay a table. Pike for dinner:smile2:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you Stealthmode. The Pike was actually desert:surprise:, he scoffed down two roach before him.:grin2:

Two ambush predators, but only one winner I'm afraid !!!

Steve


----------

